# Are grapes ok?



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Cara freakin loves grapes. I mean she goes ape for them. We worked today with grapes instead of your typical treats,and the fact she loved them so much made training time sooo much easier. She never lost interest...I had to cut her off. 

My question is, are grapes ok? I would hate to tear the little farters stomach up even more and give her the runs or something. Any input?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

NO, NO grapes they can be toxic the same with raisins.

Raisin, Grape and Xylitol Toxicity 9/27/04 - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

Grape Toxicosis

here is one more site

http://www.crosscreekvet.com/newsletter.htm scroll towards the bottom


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

actually grapes are not good for dogs they are posionist along with chocolate, onions, garlic, macadamia nuts,
Avocado (all parts) - the toxic ingredient in avocado is called persin (toxic amount unknown). Symptoms include difficulty breathing, abdominal enlargement, abnormal fluid accumulations in the chest, abdomen and sac around the heart. 
Pear pips, the kernels of plums, peaches and apricots, apple core pips (contain cyanogenic glycosides resulting in cyanide posioning)
Potato peelings and green looking potatoes
Rhubarb leaves
Mouldy/spoiled foods
Alcohol
Yeast dough
Coffee grounds, beans & tea (caffeine)
Hops (used in home brewing)
Tomato leaves & stems (green parts)
Broccoli (in large amounts)
Raisins and grapes
Cigarettes, tobacco, cigars


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!! Alright I'm calling my vet...he's going to flip oput on me! Thanks sooo much guys I feel like such a freakin idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol I sure she will be fine aslong as you didnt feed her the whole bag. Just be careful of the food you feed your dog for treats some of them can be deadly


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> actually grapes are not good for dogs they are posionist along with chocolate, onions, garlic, macadamia nuts,
> Avocado (all parts) - the toxic ingredient in avocado is called persin (toxic amount unknown). Symptoms include difficulty breathing, abdominal enlargement, abnormal fluid accumulations in the chest, abdomen and sac around the heart.
> Pear pips, the kernels of plums, peaches and apricots, apple core pips (contain cyanogenic glycosides resulting in cyanide posioning)
> Potato peelings and green looking potatoes
> ...


:goodpost:
there is even a whole listing of plants too.
the thing i find funny is avacados are toxic yet avoderm has it and its still on the shelves.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I knew about the avacados, a buddies dog got sick from eating them in his backyard...that is actually what made me think to ask. Thank you so much guys. My vet called me a douche bag and told me to keep an eye on her and that she should be fine.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

never hurts to ask. glad you did


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I know it makes you wonder doesn't it  I am very cautious with my dogs poor things they are like mommie you are mean you won't let us have anything lol


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Heres some of your plants to worry about its not all of them but my lord who can name them all. 

Apple seeds 

apricot pits 

Aconite 

Aloe Vera 

Alsike Clover 

Amaryllis 

Angels' trumpets 

Arborvitae 

Asparagus fern 

Autumn crocus 

Avocado 

Azalea 

Barilla 

Benweed 

Bird of paradise 

Bittersweet 

Black Locust 

Bleeding Heart 

Blue bell 

Boxwood 

Branching ivy 

British Manrake 

Buckeyes 

Buckthorn 

Burning Bush 

Buttercup 

Caladium 

Calico Bush 

Calla lily 

Cannabis 

Castor bean 

Charming dieffenbachia 

Cherry 

Cherry Laurel 

Chinese Lantern 

Christmas Cherry 

Christmas rose 
Chrysanthemum 
Clematis 

Cocklebur 


Cyclamen 


Daffodil 


Daphne 


Dwarf Bay 


Deadly Nightshade 


Delphinium 


Dendrathema 


Devils figs 


Easter lily 


Echium 


Elderberry 


Elephant ears 


Fescue 


False Hellebore 


Flannel flower 


Flax 


Gaultheria 


Geranium 


German ivy 


Glory Lily 


Hahn�s self-branching English ivy 


Heartleaf philodendron 


Hemp 


Holly 


Honeysuckle 


Iris 


Ivy 


Jessamine 


Jerusalem cherry 


Jimson Weed 


Johnsongrass 


Kingcup 


Lacy tree philodendron 


Larkspur 


Locust 


Marijuana 


May apple 


Marble queen 


May apple 


Milkweed 


Mistletoe 


Naked Lady Lilly 


Needlepoint ivy 


Oak tree 


Oleander 


Onion 


Peach 


Ornamental Pepper 


Poinsettia 


Poison Hemlock 


Poison oak 


Pokeweed 


Primrose (primula) 


Ragwort 


Silkweed 


St Johns Wort 


St James Wort 


Swiss cheese plant 


Tomato plant 


Varnish tree 


Wild Cherry tree


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Now here is another scary one for you Hemp is on that list and some suppliers sale hemp collars


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> Now here is another scary one for you Hemp is on that list and some suppliers sale hemp collars


seriously hemp is bad for dogs? or is that propoganda put on the rope industry?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

hemp is bad if they eat it


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

I know for humans if you eat enough grapes you'll get the squirts.. Dehydrates you?


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah pcw...the human part I learned on my own quite some time ago. LOL


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

what got me was that tobacco was the on the list i mean who gives there dog a smoke


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

sego palms are also poisonous...

Tobacco... some pups can't resist picking up cigarette butts in the yard

Hemp huh? Do seeds count?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ptw said:


> I knew about the avacados, a buddies dog got sick from eating them in his backyard...that is actually what made me think to ask. Thank you so much guys. *My vet called me a douche bag *and told me to keep an eye on her and that she should be fine.


IM SORRY COULDNT HELP TO LAUGH... ur vet is a mean guy lol... im sure shell be okay, but *GOOD THING *you ask..... i mean it would have been terrible if u continued and she got real sick....


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

he's a straight shooter...I actually like him for that reason...it proves he likes my dog more than me, and I like that in a vet. He did hurt my feelings a little though...hahaha


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys how about V-8 vegetable?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

as long as it doesn't have any of the ingredints listed as harmful it should be fine


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

no theres water in the grape................


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks SFK....


----------

